# Keeping Mulch where it belongs



## ahartzell

Surely this annoys some others here: despite having correct amount of mulch and a pretty good sized concrete flowerbed barrier, mulch always ends up on the sidewalk, on the lawn, etc. I don't want to get a lawn vacuum, but I will so help me...


----------



## Ware

I have the same problem in some areas. It's wood, so it floats. The rubber mulch might do a better job of staying in place.


----------



## Mightyquinn

I've switched to rubber mulch and so far it's held in there pretty good. I get a few piece in the lawn every now and then but nothing to worry about.


----------



## csbutler

I've been thinking about switching to rubber mulch. How well does it hold its color?


----------



## Mightyquinn

csbutler said:


> I've been thinking about switching to rubber mulch. How well does it hold its color?


This is my first year with it but it says it has a 12 year color guarantee. It got great reviews on Lowe's.com.


----------



## ahartzell

Maybe I'll do rubber mulch at next springs "cleaning". It's just annoying to have to pick it up almost every day. Some days I know my kids play with it and sometimes it's rain but I swear I could have a full-time job picking it up. And I don't want to dull my new reel...


----------



## Ware

The birds like to dig in mine.


----------



## Mightyquinn

This is the stuff that I used and got at Lowe's Rubberific Shredded Mulch










It looks like the real thing and seems to stay put so far like I said before. I have noticed that some of it got thrown out by the irrigation heads but it was minimal at best and I don't worry about the reel so much while mowing either.


----------



## ahartzell

That rubber mulch stuff is expensive!


----------



## J_nick

Initially it is but if it lasts 12 years then it would end up being much less in the long run


----------



## Mightyquinn

ahartzell said:


> That rubber mulch stuff is expensive!





J_nick said:


> Initially it is but if it lasts 12 years then it would end up being much less in the long run


Yes, it is expensive initially but I figure if I can get 3-4 years out of it then my ROI (Return On Investment) is a win :thumbup: Plus all the labor of having to put the new mulch in every year too. I may need to add a bag or two every so often to thicken up thin areas but I don't see that as an issue.


----------



## Ware

Has anyone here done rubber mulch in bulk? I'm afraid the box store bags would be cost prohibitive for the number of beds I have. Something like this?


----------



## Mightyquinn

Ware said:


> Has anyone here done rubber mulch in bulk? I'm afraid the box store bags would be cost prohibitive for the number of beds I have. Something like this?


I steered away from it because they don't offer shredded which looks better than the crumb rubber.


----------



## Ware

So have you seen shredded in bulk?


----------



## Mightyquinn

Ware said:


> So have you seen shredded in bulk?


I don't think so. The crumb is also cheaper. I also get 10% off at Lowe's so that helped soften the blow a little.

I just checked Lowe's and they do have it in bulk but it's more expensive for some reason unless my math is off.


----------



## dfw_pilot

I bought the cheaper "crumbs" in bulk: 2000 lb bag, about $550 delivered. They also sold shredded mulch in bulk, but my wallet wasn't fat enough. I'd have to find the receipt to remember where I bought it, but it was an online order.

Also, three years later, it's still as black as it was when I got it. (It was "painted" black, not just the black from an old tire.)


----------



## dfw_pilot

Would I buy it again? _Maybe_.

If you have permanent beds that won't move/change for a decade, that have a *good* retention wall around them, it would probably be okay. I decided to remove the mulch around some of the trees in the backyard and am still paying the price for it. I liken it to gravel: one gravel bed means you and your reel will find it in the grass for years to come. Shoveling it out and getting rid of it was an absolute pain in the hind-end.

Otherwise, I like how it is set-and-forget. It passes water to the soil perfectly, doesn't get bugs, stays dark, and doesn't float.


----------



## ahartzell

I may get some rubber mulch next go around. I'm trying to decide if I'm going to modify any existing flower beds or add new ones. Have some shade spots that don't give the Bermuda enough son but not sure they all would look good with flower beds.


----------



## Hayward G

I was thinking of spray painting my mulch until i saw the cost of spray paint was about 15 dollars per can in my area. I was able to get mine from the local saw mill for $30 per (IKEA type) trailer load. I took 3 loads myself. I have a broad yard. I shoveled that mulch 4x. I couldn't believe it. In the trailer, out of the trailer, out to the spot it should be at, into the spot it should be at. Im over it! Anyways not proud of the light color. That was the point of my post.


----------



## Mightyquinn

dfw_pilot said:


> Would I buy it again? _Maybe_.
> 
> If you have permanent beds that won't move/change for a decade, that have a *good* retention wall around them, it would probably be okay. I decided to remove the mulch around some of the trees in the backyard and am still paying the price for it. I liken it to gravel: one gravel bed means you and your reel will find it in the grass for years to come. Shoveling it out and getting rid of it was an absolute pain in the hind-end.
> 
> Otherwise, I like how it is set-and-forget. It passes water to the soil perfectly, doesn't get bugs, stays dark, and doesn't float.


I know what you mean with the whole gravel thing as I originally put in some crushed brick into my beds hoping it would keep the weeds out and everything but that obviously never happened and the brick slowly began sinking into the dirt but to this day I still curse the damn brick pieces because they are always finding their way into the lawn but thankfully I am able to spot most of them before running them over with the reel as they are red and kind of stick out on the green grass. That is one advantage I like with the rubber mulch is that if I do run over a piece and doesn't do any damage to the reel since it is soft.


----------



## Reel Low Dad

Hayward G said:


> Anyways not proud of the light color.


You can get mulch dye. Saw some when I was at a landscape supply store yesterday. I plan on getting some to re-dye my new to me rubber mulch my in-laws gifted me


----------



## Hayward G

that sounds cool!


----------



## g-man

Mightyquinn said:


> This is the stuff that I used and got at Lowe's Rubberific Shredded Mulch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like the real thing and seems to stay put so far like I said before. I have noticed that some of it got thrown out by the irrigation heads but it was minimal at best and I don't worry about the reel so much while mowing either.


Reviving an old thread. I did a lunch trip to Costco. They had a 1.5cf bag of rubber mulch for $7. They only had brown, but it is a really good price. I got a couple for a front bed.


----------



## Mightyquinn

g-man said:


> Mightyquinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the stuff that I used and got at Lowe's Rubberific Shredded Mulch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like the real thing and seems to stay put so far like I said before. I have noticed that some of it got thrown out by the irrigation heads but it was minimal at best and I don't worry about the reel so much while mowing either.
> 
> 
> 
> Reviving an old thread. I did a lunch trip to Costco. They had a 1.5cf bag of rubber mulch for $7. They only had brown, but it is a really good price. I got a couple for a front bed.
Click to expand...

Is it crumb or shredded?


----------



## g-man

It doesn't say.


----------



## Mightyquinn

looks like crumb rubber to me


----------



## g-man

I searched online. Apparently it is the same as Home Depot Vigoro. It is crumb. I use the rubber in the dog pee area. The wood mulch absorbs.


----------



## gatormac2112

What's preferred, crumb or shredded?

EDIT: I just bought one bag of Vigoro to see if the dog will pee on it rather than eat it


----------



## Mightyquinn

gatormac2112 said:


> What's preferred, crumb or shredded?
> 
> EDIT: I just bought one bag of Vigoro to see if the dog will pee on it rather than eat it


I think it's just personal preference but the shredded rubber mulch looks just like regular mulch where the crumb is more like bark if that makes sense. I'm really enjoying the rubber mulch I put down last year but I have a few thin areas I'm going to need to add some more to but it's held up well so far.


----------



## gatormac2112

Mightyquinn said:


> gatormac2112 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's preferred, crumb or shredded?
> 
> EDIT: I just bought one bag of Vigoro to see if the dog will pee on it rather than eat it
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's just personal preference but the shredded rubber mulch looks just like regular mulch where the crumb is more like bark if that makes sense. I'm really enjoying the rubber mulch I put down last year but I have a few thin areas I'm going to need to add some more to but it's held up well so far.
Click to expand...

Thanks. I believe I'm going to try it in the back yard and if I like it the front yard next year.


----------



## gatormac2112

Well that didn't last long. it took 3 seconds and my dog started eating it.


----------



## Mightyquinn

gatormac2112 said:


> Well that didn't last long. it took 3 seconds and my dog started eating it.


He ate the rubber mulch? probably thought it was dog food


----------



## gatormac2112

Mightyquinn said:


> gatormac2112 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well that didn't last long. it took 3 seconds and my dog started eating it.
> 
> 
> 
> He ate the rubber mulch? probably thought it was dog food
Click to expand...

This dog eats anything in its path. Not sure what to do about it :lol:


----------



## FlyMike

Teach the dog to poop in the mulch and put it back where it came from. Problem solved :lol:


----------



## gatormac2112

FlyMike said:


> Teach the dog to poop in the mulch and put it back where it came from. Problem solved :lol:


Oh I don't even have to teach him how to do that :lol:


----------



## 440mag

Rubber mulch ... colored ... in bulk ...

Whoo boyo, my wife is gonna be after some scalps for y'all turning me onto thi$ idea, ha-ha!

Did I miss it or, was it mentioned anywhere roughly what square-an-area 2,000 lbs would cover? (I presume at 2" depth) All beds and "canopied" stands combined, I have at least 10,000 sf so, I have to ask. (I don't necessarily have to do all areas at once or even same year but, it would help when I present my proposal to SWMBO (I mean, this could easily eat into the, "another-jet-ski-fund" which is a high priority this year! 

Man, not having to do the annual wheelbarrow and week (or more) of drag-a-bag really is an enticing proposition!


----------



## Colonel K0rn

gatormac2112 said:


> FlyMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> Teach the dog to poop in the mulch and put it back where it came from. Problem solved :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I don't even have to teach him how to do that :lol:
Click to expand...

Talk about the ultimate recycling plan.


----------



## Rackhouse Mayor

I saw the same costco deal today. I came home and searched online and they didn't have it in bulk. I had rubber mulch at the last house and it never faded or floated away for the 5 years we had it. It stunk like a rubber tire factory the first month we installed it though. Also, the whole rubber up against my house thing sort of freaks me out. If it ever catches fire get your popcorn ready.

The Lowes deal isn't worth the money. It's 0.8 cubic feet for $10 with a 12 yr guarantee. They put their regular mulch on sale for 3-for-10, which is 2 cubic feet for $3.33. If you don't mind the labor it's worth your money to just replace it every few years. The break even analysis for the rubber just doesn't pan out if you replace the regular mulch every other year or less. If every year then buy rubber.

After saying all of that I'll contradict myself - I'm still thinking about buying the rubber mulch again because termites don't like rubber but they love decaying wood next to a house. That's why I bought it at the last house.


----------



## Mightyquinn

Rackhouse Mayor said:


> I saw the same costco deal today. I came home and searched online and they didn't have it in bulk. I had rubber mulch at the last house and it never faded or floated away for the 5 years we had it. It stunk like a rubber tire factory the first month we installed it though. Also, the whole rubber up against my house thing sort of freaks me out. If it ever catches fire get your popcorn ready.
> 
> The Lowes deal isn't worth the money. It's 0.8 cubic feet for $10 with a 12 yr guarantee. They put their regular mulch on sale for 3-for-10, which is 2 cubic feet for $3.33. If you don't mind the labor it's worth your money to just replace it every few years. The break even analysis for the rubber just doesn't pan out if you replace the regular mulch every other year or less. If every year then buy rubber.
> 
> After saying all of that I'll contradict myself - I'm still thinking about buying the rubber mulch again because termites don't like rubber but they love decaying wood next to a house. That's why I bought it at the last house.


You bring up some good pros vs cons :thumbup:

As far as it catching on fire, I think that would be the worst of your problems since if it's on fire so is your house.

I switched to rubber mulch just for the labor savings alone as it was getting old buying the bags or even having bulk delivered to the house. It also looks the same the WHOLE time and doesn't fade or disintegrate with in a year. It also doesn't hold moisture like wood mulch so you can put it right against a tree or house without worrying about excess moisture.


----------



## gatormac2112

I have to remulch every year as it fades so quickly, not to mention we don't have gutters on the house which means the water off the roof pounding the mulch washes it away. The rubber might be the answer. Unfortunately my dog likes to eat it, so the front yard is the only option.


----------



## rockinmylawn

Would love to use rubber mulch but not sure about long term effects when it breaks down into the soil.


----------



## Mightyquinn

rockinmylawn said:


> Would love to use rubber mulch but not sure about long term effects when it breaks down into the soil.


i don't think that would happen for a long, long time.


----------



## gatormac2112

rockinmylawn said:


> Would love to use rubber mulch but not sure about long term effects when it breaks down into the soil.


I would put a barrier underneath it just so it doesn't sink into the soil over time.


----------



## Darrell

Pine straw. It's my favorite mulch. The long needles interlock and don't wash away. They last a good while, too.


----------



## Topcat

Hmm, this has me thinking... I absolutely *hate* replacing mulch. Even though wood is cheap to buy vs the rubber, the time and effort of redoing it every year grinds on me. It is too late to get rubber this year, but next year this is at the top of the to-do list.

https://www.lowes.com/pd/Rubberific-40-cu-ft-Black-Shredded-Bulk-Rubber-Mulch/1000217749


----------



## Mightyquinn

Topcat said:


> Hmm, this has me thinking... I absolutely *hate* replacing mulch. Even though wood is cheap to buy vs the rubber, the time and effort of redoing it every year grinds on me. It is too late to get rubber this year, but next year this is at the top of the to-do list.
> 
> https://www.lowes.com/pd/Rubberific-40-cu-ft-Black-Shredded-Bulk-Rubber-Mulch/1000217749


If you have a place to store the bags of mulch, I would start stocking up now and just buy a few bags every now and then when you visit Lowe's. This way by the time Spring rolls around next year you already have a good stock of the stuff and you were able to spread the cost of it out over the whole year. I did this in the past when I tried to use Milorganite and stocked up over the Winter and had quite a stash come Spring time. Unfortunately, I didn't get the results like others have here with it, so I no longer use it


----------



## Reel Low Dad

Home Depot's rubber mulch is slightly cheaper and you can sign up for their garden club and get a coupon or 2 every month for $5 off $50 or $10 off $100. That in conjunction with Mightyquinn's stockpile plan could work.


----------



## Mightyquinn

Topcat said:


> Hmm, this has me thinking... I absolutely *hate* replacing mulch. Even though wood is cheap to buy vs the rubber, the time and effort of redoing it every year grinds on me. It is too late to get rubber this year, but next year this is at the top of the to-do list.
> 
> https://www.lowes.com/pd/Rubberific-40-cu-ft-Black-Shredded-Bulk-Rubber-Mulch/1000217749


I don't know if my math is wrong or not but buying that stuff in bulk is actually MORE expensive then if you just bought the bags.



Fistertondeluxe said:


> Home Depot's rubber mulch is slightly cheaper and you can sign up for their garden club and get a coupon or 2 every month for $5 off $50 or $10 off $100. That in conjunction with Mightyquinn's stockpile plan could work.


He's looking at the shredded mulch which is a little more expensive then the crumb mulch.


----------



## Topcat

@Mightyquinn Great idea and I do have ample storage space.

@Fistertondeluxe thanks for the tip.


----------

